# Looking for a deal on a leftover?



## Cfrone1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi All,

We have a few 2006 leftover Scott road bikes left that we need to move out.

If you have a particular bike you are looking for, please e-mail me with your requests. We have a few S40’s (49 thru 58’s), S30’s (52’s thru 58’s), S20 Triple 56cm, an S10 Double 54cm, 2 CR1 Teams (54 & 58), a CR1 Pro Dbl. 56cm, and even a Plasma Pro 56cm and a Plasma LTD.

E-mail me at [email protected] if there is something you are looking for. Please do NOT call, e-mails only…it is the busy season, and e-mail is the easiest way to get back to people before/after store hours.

Marc


----------

